# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  **<دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمان >**

## Fawzi

*سلام دوستــــــــــان .وخـــــت بخیـــــــــر ^-^
من درمورد دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمان اطلاعات میخواستم ؟ اعم از هرچی !

اگه عکسی از این دانشگاهم دارید لطفا اینجا بزارید .

*

----------


## marshal2012

سلام

چه رشته ای قبول شدین؟

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام
> 
> چه رشته ای قبول شدین؟


هیچـــــــــــــــی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## EdisS

*
عکسی ک تو نت هست..*

----------


## mhsn.1177mj

سطح علمی بالایی داره یکی از بهترین انتخاب هاست!

----------


## mahsa92

رتبه بندي رو ديدين؟
جزو برترين دانشگاه هاست

----------


## mahsa92

رتبه هفت رو داره

----------


## Orwell

> رتبه هفت رو داره


فک کنم ملاک این رتبه بندی مساحت دانشگاه بوده  :Yahoo (94): 
آخه واقعا سطح علمی دانشگاه ایران و حتی دانشگاه یزد از کرمان بالاتره
یزد دکترا و اساتید دانشگاهش درحد تیم ملی معروفن

پ.ن : بنده کرمانی هستم اتفاقا

----------


## INFERNAL

> رتبه هفت رو داره



ینی سمنان انقدر داغونه؟! :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Orwell

> ینی سمنان انقدر داغونه؟!


به این رنکینگ خیلی توجه نکنید.
چیزی که مهمه دانشجو و پشتکارش هست نه دانشگاه و سطح علمیش.

ما تو همین کرمان متخصص داریم که عمومیش رو از دانشگاه تهران گرفته ، تخصصش رو هم از تهران گرفته و دوره فلوشیپ رو تو لندن طی کرده. یه دکتر دیگه هم با همون تخصص داریم که مدرک عمومیش رو کرمان گرفته مدرک تخصشش رو هم از دانشگاه کرمانشاه ولی تشخیصایی که میده و تعداد بیمارایی که تو مطبش صف میکشن 10 برابر اونیه که تو بهترین دانشگاه ها درس خونده.

----------


## DR.MAM

> به این رنکینگ خیلی توجه نکنید.
> چیزی که مهمه دانشجو و پشتکارش هست نه دانشگاه و سطح علمیش.
> 
> ما تو همین کرمان متخصص داریم که عمومیش رو از دانشگاه تهران گرفته ، تخصصش رو هم از تهران گرفته و دوره فلوشیپ رو تو لندن طی کرده. یه دکتر دیگه هم با همون تخصص داریم که مدرک عمومیش رو کرمان گرفته مدرک تخصشش رو هم از دانشگاه کرمانشاه ولی تشخیصایی که میده و تعداد بیمارایی که تو مطبش صف میکشن 10 برابر اونیه که تو بهترین دانشگاه ها درس خونده.


سلام امین خوبی؟
منظورت کدوم دکتره؟کی تو لندن درس خونده؟اسمشو بگوو

----------


## mhsn.1177mj

> فک کنم ملاک این رتبه بندی مساحت دانشگاه بوده 
> آخه واقعا سطح علمی دانشگاه ایران و حتی دانشگاه یزد از کرمان بالاتره
> یزد دکترا و اساتید دانشگاهش درحد تیم ملی معروفن
> 
> پ.ن : بنده کرمانی هستم اتفاقا


اشتباه نکن اگه میبینی بهترین دکترا تو یزد هستن! چون خیلی از دکترای خوب شهرای اطراف میان این شهر که مردم خیلی از شهرستانا واسه مداوا میان یزد!! من خودم دوتا از بهترین دکترای کرمان میشناسم که قبلا تو کرمان بودن الان یزد مطب دارن! پس ربطی نداره اگه میبینی یزد دکترای خوبی داره پس حتما پزشکی اونجا هم شاخه! البته یزد هم خدایی یکی از بهتریناس

----------


## Fawzi

> *
> عکسی ک تو نت هست..*




چه ساختمون قدیمیهی :Yahoo (77): 

باس بزارنش تو موزه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> چه ساختمون قدیمیهی
> 
> باس بزارنش تو موزه


با دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهر من شوخی نکنین خخخخ

----------


## ThunderX13

دانشکده خودمون فقط  :Yahoo (4):

----------

